# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Διατροφή > Συνταγές αυγοτροφής για ιθαγενή >  Συνταγή αυγοτροφής

## gantiou4

Καλησπέρα στην παρέα! Σημερα θα ήθελα να σας παρουσιάσω μια συνταγή την οποία μου έδωσε ένας καλός εκτροφέας στα πρώτα βήματα μου πάνω στην καρδερίνα που εκτος της αυγοτροφης με βοήθησε στα πρώτα βήματα μου!! Ας μπω στο ψητό! Για την αυγοτροφη θα χρειαστούμε: 

1 σκελίδα σκόρδο 
1 κουταλάκι της σούπας βασιλικό 
1 κουταλάκι της σούπας χαμομήλι 
1/2 κουταλάκι της σούπας ρίγανη 
1 κουταλάκι της σούπας τσουκνίδα 
1/2 κουταλάκι της σούπας Θυμάρι 
1 κουταλάκι της σούπας ταραξακο 
1 κουταλάκι της σούπας σπιρουλινα 
λογα καρύδια 
100gr σπανάκι 
1 κουταλάκι της σούπας αρακά 
2 ωμά αυγα 
1 κουταλάκι της σούπας ελαιόλαδο 
2 κουταλάκια της σούπας γάλα εβαπορέ 
4 κουταλάκια της σούπας καλαμποκάλευρο 
1 κουταλάκι της σούπας μέλι 

Εκτελεση 

Τα βάζουμε ολα μαζί σε ενα μπλέντερ και τα χτυπάμε! Στη συνέχεια τα βάζουμε σε ενα κεραμικό σκεύος και το βάζουμε στο φούρνο σε χαμηλή θερμοκρασία ισα ισα για να φύγει η υγρασία του μείγματος! Αν μετα το φούρνο κραταει ακομη υγρασία προσθέτουμε καλαμποκάλευρο όσο χρειάζεται μεχρι το μείγμα μας να φτάσει σε μια καλη κατάσταση!το χωρίζουμε σε μερίδες και το βάζουμε την κατάψυξη!συντηρειτε για αρκετα μεγάλο διαςτημα! Για την χορήγηση βγάζω όσο χρειάζομαι και το αφήνω να ξεπαγώσει σε θερμοκρασία δωματίου ( δεν θέλει πάνω απο 20 λεπτά)! Για την χορήγηση προσωπικα βράζω όσο αυγα χρειάζομαι και τα θριματιζουμε όσο μπορούμε με ενα πιρούνι! Πρόσθετο το μείγμα που εχουμε φτιάξει και τελος βαζω και λιγο ξηρή αυγοτροφη του εμπορίου!

Αυτη τη συνταγή την χορηγώ μια φορά στις 2 εβδομάδες με πολυ καλά αποτελέσματα!! Απο τους πιο έμπειρους πάνω στην διατροφική αξία κάθε συνταγής θα ήθελα να ακούσω σχόλια για την ποιότητα της συνταγής μου!! Και για όσους την επιχειρήσουν καλά μαγειρέματα!!

----------


## jk21

Γιαννη μπορεις να συμπληρωσεις και τη θερμοκρασια στο φουρνο;  σε θερμο αερα ή πανω κατω αντισταση; 

Την μεταφερω στις συνταγες αυγοτροφης των ιθαγενων επειδη την εδινες και σε καρδερινες ή θελεις να μεινει στα καναρινια που την ανεβασες;

----------


## gantiou4

Ναι παράληψη μου! Το βαζω στον αέρα στους 50 βαθμούς!Δημητρη  εγω στις καρδερίνες το έδινα αλλα βάλτο όπου νομίζεις εσυ θα βοηθήσει περισσότερο τα μέλη!

----------


## jk21

Αρα το παω στα ιθαγενη (καρδερινες ) .Το ανεβασες  στα καναρινια

----------

